# I just wasted $195...



## Bradcny

I have a DB8 antenna that for the longest time was just propped up in a first floor window near my TV. I had wanted it mounted on the roof for a long time, but various things had prevented that until today. So, the local business that installs OTA's comes out and puts it up on the roof (this is a two-story home) I, assuming that the greatly increased elevation will vastly improve my signal and even find more channels, run a scan looking for more stations. I get the exact same channels that I got with it in the first floor window. I don't know whether I should cry, throw up, or punch a baby in the face. I'm not an expert on these things, so I wish the guy would have taken the time to educate me a bit as to the possibility that I won't be any better off. So now, I have basically paid almost $200 to just have the antenna mounted on the roof and I have nothing to show for it. Oh, and a channel that had a signal strength in the high 90s in the window, now only has a strength of between 75 and 80. I'm just sick over this.


----------



## P Smith

I think you miss a rotor for it !


----------



## peano

and a preamp.


----------



## Bradcny

"peano" said:


> and a preamp.


Actually I have an amp attached


----------



## tampa8

I can come up with a couple of explanations.

1. There really is something called a "sweet spot" for receiving channels. Where I grew up one end of the house was like a magnet for receiving OTA TV, AM radio, and CB. Go in a direct line to the other side of the house and it was like a lead wall was there. Even where I live now, I have an indoor amplified antenna to get a couple of locals. If I move the antenna placed in the window over to the right hand side, it can not get one of the stations. move it just a few inches and it gets it. Something may be blocking the signals where your antenna now happens to be that wasn't blocking it sitting on the first floor. Could even be a mountain you can't see, etc...

2. Perhaps something is not hooked up correctly. Check all the connections carefully. Also wait a day, weather does play a role in signals, as I am finding especially digital signals. On Warm summer nights I can get out of state digital channels. By around 11AM or so, I can't. I can't get them at all in Winter, or when it is raining.


----------



## Davenlr

Bradcny said:


> Actually I have an amp attached


What channels were you expecting to get? Here is a list of the channels you can get depending on your equipment. Those with a DB level below 10 will be VERY hard to pick up without a rotor, and amp, and perhaps a higher gain antenna.

Your stations are from all over the compass there. I seriously doubt you will have luck without a rotor unless you can point your antenna at the stations at 250 degrees and pick up the local ones that are close off the back of the antenna.


----------



## tcusta00

Punch a baby in the face? What. The. F. :nono2:


----------



## speedlaw

tampa8 said:


> I can come up with a couple of explanations.
> 
> 1. There really is something called a "sweet spot" for receiving channels. Where I grew up one end of the house was like a magnet for receiving OTA TV, AM radio, and CB.
> 
> WHAT HE SAID ! I also have found that reception can vary quite a bit by location. I have seen big changes in small location moves putting up ham antennas...I once LOST signal by RAISING an antenna. Move it around-it's a hit or miss thing, not a binary result.......


----------



## joshjr

Personally I would never go with a DB8 not to mention thats a UHF only antenna. Either Channel Master or Winegard in my book are the only worthy options. They make some really good antenna's. If you really wanna gain more stations look into one of them.


----------



## Bradcny

"joshjr" said:


> Personally I would never go with a DB8 not to mention thats a UHF only antenna. Either Channel Master or Winegard in my book are the only worthy options. They make some really good antenna's. If you really wanna gain more stations look into one of them.


The funny thing is that I had used this same antenna in a different location with fantastic results. My original thinking (incorrect as it was) was that since I picked up so many stations living in a trailer, out in the boondocks, that I would certainly get lots of channels living in a two-story house in the city. I am now educated ($200 later) that it is all about the terrain where you live. Out in the boondocks I was on a hill, where as now, in the city, I am in more of a valley.


----------



## P Smith

Anyway, a rotor would help you get the signals in the valley.


----------



## Davenlr

joshjr said:


> Personally I would never go with a DB8 not to mention thats a UHF only antenna. Either Channel Master or Winegard in my book are the only worthy options.


Channel Master USED to make good antennas until they were sold off. Now they make junk. Compare a 4228 with the 4228HD and you will see what I mean.

XG91 is a great UHF antenna. Winegards VHF-HI/UHF series yagis are good. Personally, I use a Televes DAT75 for UHF and a Winegard VHF-hi yagi combined with a Channel Master 7777 amp. I also use a Channel Master Quantum Full spectrum log periodic (made before Channel Master quit making good antenna's.


----------



## kenglish

With several stations located only 4 or 5 miles away, the LAST thing you need is a preamp. It will be overwhelmed by the signals from those stations.

As for the readings, having the antenna up on the roof may have just given it a "view" of something that is reflecting the signal...i.e., multipath. That may be all the readings are telling you, just that you have a bit more multipath. But, if you are getting dropouts, you might be just having a degraded signal due to the interference from too much signal on those nearby stations.


----------



## P Smith

kenglish said:


> With several stations located only 4 or 5 miles away, the LAST thing you need is a preamp. It will be overwhelmed by the signals from those stations.
> 
> As for the readings, having the antenna up on the roof may have just given it a "view" of something that is reflecting the signal...i.e., multipath. That may be all the readings are telling you, just that you have a bit more multipath. But, if you are getting dropouts, you might be just having a degraded signal due to the interference from too much signal on those nearby stations.


On both counts if he install a rotor the issues would be reduced or eliminated.


----------



## Tower Guy

Bradcny said:


> I'm not an expert on these things, so I wish the guy would have taken the time to educate me a bit as to the possibility that I won't be any better off.


We could have done that for you. Start by posting your report from www.tvfool.com. Here is the generic report for Utica. http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=c77abdda459dcc

It shows that the three local stations are too strong for a preamp. In Utica a DB-8 cannot be aimed to pick up the Smith Hill stations and WKTV simultaneously. The DB-2 would have been better and cheaper. What was wrong with the antenna in the window?


----------



## paulman182

This may be a stupid question, but you did re-scan for signals after moving the antenna?


----------



## Bradcny

paulman182 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but you did re-scan for signals after moving the antenna?


That's a reasonable question; yes I did.


----------

